# Pizza. Do you call it 'pie'?



## WayneLigon (Nov 7, 2005)

Only a few times have I ever heard a pizza referred to as a 'pie', and then always in the comics or in the Archie comics I read when I was a kid. I don't remember hearing the term in books or movies, though I have seen references in very old magazine articles. 

Is it a regional thing? A generation thing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it is a generation thing. My sister and I just call it a pizza. My mom, (raised in NY) always follows the word pizza with the word pie.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 7, 2005)

That's Amore...

like a big pizza pie...


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't refer to it as a 'pie,' other than in song. Though, it probably is properly referred to as a "pizza pie," but "pizza" has become the generally-accepted.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

Might be regional.  I've heard it a lot more often since I moved up here than I used to in Texas.  In Texas, I only ever heard it when watching _Moonstruck_.  Here, people do occasionally say pizza pie.  I wonder sometimes if those people aren't from either NY or Chicago, though.  Seems even more common there.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 7, 2005)

Pizza is pizza.  Pie is pie.  The two should not be confused.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 7, 2005)

What I want to know is why they're pronounced with a 'T'; "Peet-zah" rather than Pee-zah.

And how about submarine sandwiches? I call them "subs" but I've heard them referred to as "hero sandwiches", "hogies", "footlongs", ect.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 7, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Pizza is pizza.  Pie is pie.  The two should not be confused.



 Exactly!

... But isn't pizza a type of pie?


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> What I want to know is why they're pronounced with a 'T'; "Peet-zah" rather than Pee-zah.



Because the 'zz' in Italian is always pronounced like 'ts'.  Since the word was borrowed from the Italian, and saying 'peetsah' isn't difficult for English speakers, the original pronunciation (more or less) was borrowed along with it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> What I want to know is why they're pronounced with a 'T'; "Peet-zah" rather than Pee-zah.



I always thought it was a K, as if it were "Peek-sah" or spelled "pixa."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Because the 'zz' in Italian is always pronounced like 'ts'.  Since the word was borrowed from the Italian, and saying 'peetsah' isn't difficult for English speakers, the original pronunciation (more or less) was borrowed along with it.



Ah, good to know there's actually a reason.







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I always thought it was a K, as if it were "Peek-sah" or spelled "pixa."



Okay, now you're just messing with me right?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 7, 2005)

Ya, it's a pie


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Okay, now you're just messing with me right?



Why, did I have you going there?


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 7, 2005)

I occasionally refer it to pizza pie.  Often enough I guess to not look oddly at others who mention it that way.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why, did I have you going there?



Now I'm tempted to go to a restaurant and try ordering "pixa" just to see how the waiter reacts.  

I knew some people who just refer to it as "zah".


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 7, 2005)

Pie seems to be an East-Coast Term.

I grew up in Ohio & I occassionaly heard the term Pizza Pie.

Around here (Missouri) when I hear people call it a Pizza Pie, they usually have a faint eastern accent.

I do occasionally call a Deep-Dish Pizza a "Pizza Pie", as it comes in a big, deep dish & more resembles an actual pie.

There is also a style of pizza where the toppings go _Underneath _ the cheese & its a Deep Dish.  With a solid layer of cheese on top & over an inch think, that would be a "Pizza Pie"

Btw, Carboard with cheese on it is NOT pizza. (There that should start the 'what's the _right_ way to make pizza' ball rolling).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Now I'm tempted to go to a restaurant and try ordering "pixa" just to see how the waiter reacts.
> 
> I knew some people who just refer to it as "zah".



 My guess is that the two sound similar enough that the waiter wouldn't notice.

Although I do like "zah"--I wish I was cool enough to use it regularly.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Now I'm tempted to go to a restaurant and try ordering "pixa" just to see how the waiter reacts.



Probably wouldn't say anything.  It wouldn't be polite to point out your minor speech impediment.    

You wanna see waiters flip out, have a four year old ask them for Tabasco sauce instead of ketchup for their fries.  My oldest son used to do that.  Now he's old enough that it's not so strange, but when he was four, I don't think many took him seriously until my wife or I said, "yeah, seriously, bring Tabasco."  Then they'd flip out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Probably wouldn't say anything.  It wouldn't be polite to point out your minor speech impediment.
> 
> You wanna see waiters flip out, have a four year old ask them for Tabasco sauce instead of ketchup for their fries.  My oldest son used to do that.  Now he's old enough that it's not so strange, but when he was four, I don't think many took him seriously until my wife or I said, "yeah, seriously, bring Tabasco."  Then they'd flip out.



... Why would they flip out? As a former waiter, I'd probably just bring both ketchup and tobasco sauce and let the parents work out any possible mistake.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why would they flip out? As a former waiter, I'd probably just bring both ketchup and tobasco sauce and let the parents work out any possible mistake.



Got me, but they do.  Or, at least, they did quite often.  Now that he's nine, they still think it odd, but it's not so unbelievable that an older kid might prefer Tabasco to ketchup.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Maybe I was a waiter long enough to see some strange eating habits.

Ranch dressing with rolls. Um, okay, whatever.
_Tabasco_ with rolls. ... Yeah.
Pepper vinegar with rolls. ... You're joking, right?

I don't even remember all the weird things people would order.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 7, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I do occasionally call a Deep-Dish Pizza a "Pizza Pie", as it comes in a big, deep dish & more resembles an actual pie.
> 
> There is also a style of pizza where the toppings go _Underneath _ the cheese & its a Deep Dish.  With a solid layer of cheese on top & over an inch think, that would be a "Pizza Pie".




Chicago-style deep-dish pizza is closer to the former that you describe.  From top to bottom on a "true" Chicago-style pizza, as made by Pizzeria Uno (the folks who invented it):
- Crushed tomatoes (no tomato sauce)
- Toppings
- Mozzerella cheese (the standard-sized Chicago-style, which is about 12" in diameter, apparently has a *pound* of cheese)
- Crust

I've lived in Chicago for 16 years, and have never heard anyone here refer to any pizza (either deep-dish or thin crust) as "pizza pie."  Sounds East Coast-y to me, too.


----------



## Henry (Nov 7, 2005)

The only thing I EVER call a "Pizza Pie" is those Pizza Desserts I see every now and again - pizza crust baked with fruit toppings and sugar and such.


----------



## StupidSmurf (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Now I'm tempted to go to a restaurant and try ordering "pixa" just to see how the waiter reacts.
> 
> I knew some people who just refer to it as "zah".





I knew one person who referred to it as "zah"....I desperately wanted to beat him to death.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 7, 2005)

StupidSmurf said:
			
		

> I knew one person who referred to it as "zah"....I desperately wanted to beat him to death.



These people had many unredeeming qualities.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> And how about submarine sandwiches? I call them "subs" but I've heard them referred to as "hero sandwiches", "hogies", "footlongs", ect.




Well, "hoagies" are a nickname for a special kind, I think, "_gyro_ sandwiches" are Greek (hence the pronunciation), and "footlongs" are attributed because they are a specific length of sandwich (note: this term can also be applied to hot-dogs).

I've also used the term "'zza."


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 7, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> "_gyro_ sandwiches" are Greek (hence the pronunciation)




A "hero" is a completely different beast from a "gyros" (which is, indeed, pronounced "yee-roh").  "Hero" is a regional name for a submarine sandwich, specifically in New York City.

For more details on regional names for sub sandwiches:
http://www.bartleby.com/61/50/S0845000.html


----------



## Johnnie Freedom! (Nov 7, 2005)

In a number of Seinfeld episodes I remember they referred to pizzas as pies.

KRAMER: I'm going to open my own pizza place, where you make your own pie!

JERRY: I can't imagine anyone, ever, under any circumstances, wanting to make their own pie.


----------



## StupidSmurf (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> These people had many unredeeming qualities.





I see!     I mean, do they:
call macaroni "roni"? 
call asparagus "gus" (and how does Gus feel about that?)?
call hamburger "ger"?


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 7, 2005)

StupidSmurf said:
			
		

> I see!     I mean, do they:
> call macaroni "roni"?
> call asparagus "gus" (and how does Gus feel about that?)?
> call hamburger "ger"?



No, generally they just treated their friends poorly. Which is why I said that I *knew* them.


----------



## Zappo (Nov 7, 2005)

The only true pizza is Italian style, baked in a wood-fire oven. All other pizzas are a pale imitation of the real thing.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

StupidSmurf said:
			
		

> Icall hamburger "ger"?



No, but I'd bet they call it a 'burger.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Nov 7, 2005)

I often tell my buddy at work that I'm going out for a slice ah'beetz.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 7, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> The only true pizza is Italian style, baked in a wood-fire oven. All other pizzas are a pale imitation of the real thing.



Also known as a troll-style pizza?


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 7, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> The only true pizza is Italian style, baked in a wood-fire oven. All other pizzas are a pale imitation of the real thing.




I'm surprised it wasn't Diaglo who said that.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Nov 7, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> A<SNIP> "gyros" (which is, indeed, pronounced "yee-roh"). <SNIP>








YEAH!!!!! Someone else who doesn't pronounce it JI-ro (Why on earth would I want to eat a stabalizing servo motor?)


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 7, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> The only true pizza is Italian style, baked in a wood-fire oven. All other pizzas are a pale imitation of the real thing.




Zappo's hat of American pizza knows no limit.


----------



## StupidSmurf (Nov 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No, but I'd bet they call it a 'burger.





That's just crazy-talk!!!


----------



## StupidSmurf (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> No, generally they just treated their friends poorly. Which is why I said that I *knew* them.





AHHHHH, yes...I'm familiar with the type!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

Zappo should remember that true "Italian style pizza" doesn't have any tomato sauce on it, since tomatos are in import from the New World.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, I call it a pie sometimes, but then, I'm fom NY. If I go to order a pizza, I'll often say "I'd like to get a pie with extra cheese and pepperoni" or something like that.


----------



## Zappo (Nov 7, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Also known as a troll-style pizza?



Yup! That's what the fire in the oven is for, after all.







			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Zappo should remember that true "Italian style pizza" doesn't have any tomato sauce on it, since tomatos are in import from the New World.



Modern pizza ain't that ancient, you know.  Not _everything_ in Europe has a thousand years.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 7, 2005)

Having been born in Philly, but having spent most of my life in (and around) Chicago, I had always understand referring to a Pizza as a Pie as an East Coast peccadillo.


----------



## devilbat (Nov 7, 2005)

It's a Pizza around here.  You say Pie, and someone will think apple, or something a little more......adult.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 8, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> It's a Pizza around here.  You say Pie, and someone will think apple, or something a little more......adult.





Like Pumpkin Pie Perhaps?


----------



## thalmin (Nov 8, 2005)

I had a neighbor who called pizza "bubblegum pie." But he was weird in other ways, too.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 8, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> And how about submarine sandwiches? I call them "subs" but I've heard them referred to as "hero sandwiches", "hogies", "footlongs", ect.



Don't forget "torpedoes," "grinders," and "poor boys."
I prefer "sub."


----------



## devilbat (Nov 8, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Like Pumpkin Pie Perhaps?




Exactly!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 8, 2005)

Rochester, NY. 70+ year old relatives on down, all the friends I had growing up, etc:

Pizza. No Pie.

Subs.

Former Gyro resturaunt chef in college: Yer-Row. One warning before being fired if you mispronounced it.


----------



## Zander (Nov 8, 2005)

In the UK, pizza is never called "pie".

The only pizza that I think of as "pie" is, as has already been mentioned in this thread, the Chicago-style which you can't get in the UK AFAIK. The only place I've had it is (surprise, surprise) Chicago.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Chicago-style deep-dish pizza is closer to the former that you describe.  From top to bottom on a "true" Chicago-style pizza, as made by Pizzeria Uno (the folks who invented it):
> - Crushed tomatoes (no tomato sauce)
> - Toppings
> - Mozzerella cheese (the standard-sized Chicago-style, which is about 12" in diameter, apparently has a *pound* of cheese)
> ...



I've lived in Chicago for almost 30 years, and have heard people refer to it as a 'pie' all the time, though usually it's a reference to it once it's allready been established that it's a pizza.  "I usually order from XXXX, they make a good pie."


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't call it pie.

... Mmm.  Pizza.


----------



## StupidSmurf (Nov 8, 2005)

I knew someone who referred to pizza as "Steve". I don't hang out with him anymore.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 8, 2005)

StupidSmurf said:
			
		

> I knew someone who referred to pizza as "Steve". I don't hang out with him anymore.




Is that an "American Dad" allusion? Like calling a woman's ... "Steve"?


----------



## freebfrost (Nov 8, 2005)

I vaguely remembering my parents calling it a pizza pie back in the 70s, but most of the pizza shops where I grew up made pizza in rectangular trays and you typically just purchased pieces or a "tray" if you wanted the whole thing.


----------



## StupidSmurf (Nov 8, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Is that an "American Dad" allusion? Like calling a woman's ... "Steve"?





Nahhh....I don't watch AD....The name Steve has stuck in my head because of two reasons:

1. I once read some parody thing that had the tagline: "Terror has a new name, and it's 'Steve'!"

2. An episode of Dave the Barbarian has this amazingly funny non-sequitir song about "Steve the Egg".

Hey don't mind me, I'm just take a swim in my stream of consciousness.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 8, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> but most of the pizza shops where I grew up made pizza in rectangular trays and you typically just purchased pieces or a "tray" if you wanted the whole thing.





But you see, that would be a Scilian pie.   

Here's a picture of a slice of each next to the other, to show the difference.


----------



## freebfrost (Nov 8, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> But you see, that would be a Scilian pie.



Well, problem is that Sicilian pizza has a thick crust, and ours did not.  It wasn't thin either, but it was not the "pan" crust that is indicative of a Sicilian pizza.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 8, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Well, problem is that Sicilian pizza has a thick crust, and ours did not.  It wasn't thin either, but it was not the "pan" crust that is indicative of a Sicilian pizza.




Huh. What's the point of making it in a square pan then? You wouldn't get a crust on one end to hold it with as you ate it if it was a thin crust. Don't tell me you ate it with a fork and knife!    That would be a crime!


----------



## was (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it's an east coast thing.  That's the only place I've ever heard it used.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 8, 2005)

I grew up in Boston and Cape Cod, Massachusetts and never heard it called "pie" until I went to a New York-style pizza restaurant down here in Orlando.  I remember the conversation quite clearly.

Me: We'll have the 18 inch pizza with two toppings.
Server: What toppings do you want on your pie?
Me: Does the pie come free with the pizza?


----------



## babomb (Nov 8, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Don't forget "torpedoes," "grinders," and "poor boys."
> I prefer "sub."




"po' boy"


----------



## fusangite (Nov 9, 2005)

I've only heard the "pie" term once: during a Fat Albert episode I saw when I was 8.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 9, 2005)

When I was growing up, all of my Jersey relatives called it 'pizza pie' or 'pie' if they were off handedly referring to a pizza that we might have ordered.

Down south I don't think I've ever heard 'pie' used at all, so it might be a regional thing.


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm, reading this thread has made me want to post these comments and questions:;

1. IIRC, pizza was invented in China.  (I'd wiki for it, but I'm lazy.)
2. Remember Pizza Hut's ill-fated Priazzo from the mid-80s?  Crust, cheese, fillings, crust, sauce, cheese.  Now that's a pie.  They were so heavy that PH wouldn't deliver them.
3. Anyone ever see the Michael Keaton movie _Multiplicity_?  Possible spoilers in black (highlight to read): The third clone kept calling everyone "Steve", and at the end the three clones opened a pizza shop called "Three Brothers" or something like that. 
4. It was called "pie" in _There's Something About Mary_.

Justin


----------



## ssampier (Nov 9, 2005)

According to Food Network's "Secret Life of Pie", Pie is technically dough that touches the main ingredient, so that includes pizza, hot pockets, and egg-rolls.

I never call it a "pie", although my college town included a pizza place called The Pi, their huge pizza was called The Pie.


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 9, 2005)

Has this thread inspired anyone to order a pizza? I know it's sure making me hungry...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> But you see, that would be a Scilian pie.
> 
> Here's a picture of a slice of each next to the other, to show the difference.




God damn you, god damn you to hell!

*goes to look for 20 bux to order some pizza and soda*

I hate you i hate you i hate you....

I was fine till you posted the pictures!!!!!

*goes to get fatter*


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 9, 2005)

...........and I forgot it was almost 3 am.

Just......gah! god damn you!

Now tommorw I'm gonna be craving a square slice all friggin day.


Since i'm here anyway. I've always heard pizza referred to as a pie. Always. Maybe it is just a new york thing. I'm pretty sure the Ninja Turtles cartoons and movies also referred to pizza as a pie.



> 2. Remember Pizza Hut's ill-fated Priazzo from the mid-80s? Crust, cheese, fillings, crust, sauce, cheese. Now that's a pie. They were so heavy that PH wouldn't deliver them.




Didnt they do that again recently? The Pizzone. A cross between a Calzone and a Pizza? It was pretty popular, and they did deliver it. 
Unfortunatly full fledged Pizza Hut restaruants tend to be rare in NYC. There is only one walk in restaruant in Brooklyn and its in a terrible neighborhood. All the others are express pizza huts with KFC that only serve personal pan pizzas.

As far as franchise pizza the Hut dominates in flavor and taste over dominoes in my book.

However, there is NOTHING.........NOTHING on this earth like getting a slice at a mom and pop family run pizzaria. 

Out of my 3 favorite pizzarias, two are family owned, and the 3rd might be as well. If you're ever in brooklyn check out Trio Pizzaria on Ave U or Vesuvios on Kings Highway.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Didnt they do that again recently? The Pizzone. A cross between a Calzone and a Pizza? It was pretty popular, and they did deliver it.
> Unfortunatly full fledged Pizza Hut restaruants tend to be rare in NYC. There is only one walk in restaruant in Brooklyn and its in a terrible neighborhood. All the others are express pizza huts with KFC that only serve personal pan pizzas.




What you're thinking of was the P'zone. I'm not familiar with the "Priazzo," but it sounds like a double-pizza.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> God damn you, god damn you to hell!
> 
> *goes to look for 20 bux to order some pizza and soda*
> 
> ...





But you see, you can actually get a sicilian slice where you are. I can get something that remotely resembles it here, but doesn't live up to the name. There are many great places in NYC to get a sicilian slice, but one that I used to get regularly was near the corner of Steinway St & Broadway in Astoria, Queens.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 9, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> 1. IIRC, pizza was invented in China.  (I'd wiki for it, but I'm lazy.)



I wikied the history of pizza a few days ago.  Your statement is completely wrong.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 9, 2005)

Very rarely, and even then only to be silly or quirky.


----------



## freebfrost (Nov 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Huh. What's the point of making it in a square pan then? You wouldn't get a crust on one end to hold it with as you ate it if it was a thin crust. Don't tell me you ate it with a fork and knife!    That would be a crime!



Well, no... it's not that thin, but its not thick either.  

Imagine a medium thick crust, piled on top with literally an inch of NON-melted cheese and other toppings... mmmm!

It's very Ohio Valley...  hard to explain.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 9, 2005)

If your cheese isn't melted, freebfrost, you need to cook your ...er, _pie_ longer.


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I wikied the history of pizza a few days ago.  Your statement is completely wrong.




Figures.  I thought I remembered reading that in a history class.  Serves me right for being lazy.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 9, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Imagine a medium thick crust, piled on top with literally an inch of NON-melted cheese and other toppings... mmmm!




Non-melted? On pizza? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Why would you want that?


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm speaking as someone who was born in New York state, moved to New Jersey and then ping-ponged around to the Philly area.

Pie is a term that would be used to describe a pizza, after you'd established what it was.  No one has ever said to me "Let's get a pie", they've said "Let's get a pizza."  But it's understood that, after the fact that you're talking about pizza was established, a pie was referring to that.   

To further confuse the issue, of course, is Tomato Pie, which is NOT Sicillian, though it is similar.  I had never heard of Tomato Pie until I moved to the Philly area.

And while we're on the subject: Heroes, Hoagies and Subs are three different kind of sandwhich, from where I'm standing.  And if someone tells you they make a 'Philly' cheesesteak, it almost certainly is NOT one.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 9, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> Figures.  I thought I remembered reading that in a history class.  Serves me right for being lazy.



Of course, that's wiki for ya too.  It could be totally wrong.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 9, 2005)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> And while we're on the subject: Heroes, Hoagies and Subs are three different kind of sandwhich, from where I'm standing.  And if someone tells you they make a 'Philly' cheesesteak, it almost certainly is NOT one.



 The inventor of the cheese steak sandwich calls it a Philly Cheese Steak.


----------



## freebfrost (Nov 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Non-melted? On pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try it...    

There is just a thin covering of cheese on the pizza in the oven, then the toppings go on and the rest of the cheese when it comes out.

YUM!  And welcome to the Ohio Valley.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 9, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> The inventor of the cheese steak sandwich calls it a Philly Cheese Steak.




Ahem.  You do realize that topic is like a Holy war, don't you?  There is contention for the title from other parties.  They only call it that on the website for the tourists.  

The Inventor of the Cheesesteak and the Hoagie is a hotly contested piece of history.  Not to mention the origin of the word 'hoagie' itself is a hot topic.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 9, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Try it...
> 
> There is just a thin covering of cheese on the pizza in the oven, then the toppings go on and the rest of the cheese when it comes out.
> 
> YUM!  And welcome to the Ohio Valley.




But... but.. but... the toppings are supposed to be cooked! And the cheese is supposed to burn the top of your mouth if you take a bite too soon!


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 9, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> Figures.  I thought I remembered reading that in a history class.  Serves me right for being lazy.




You may have been mis-remembering the history of pasta...according to legend, the Chinese invented pasta, and Marco Polo brought it back to Italy (though, apparently, they've found pasta in the ruins of Pompeii, which sort of puts the lie to that story).


----------



## freebfrost (Nov 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> But... but.. but... the toppings are supposed to be cooked! And the cheese is supposed to burn the top of your mouth if you take a bite too soon!



 

If I can find someplace in Indy that makes it this way, I'll buy you a piece at GenCon!

It actually freezes very well, but its not the same as fresh out of the oven.

And think of it this way - the first bite is of mounds of cool fresh cheese, then slowly giving way to the toppings on top of the layer of warm melted cheese, then the warm sauce and crunchy crust...

Thankfully an Ohio Valley native has opened a shop here in Columbus, so I think I'll go get some tonight now that I'm hungry for it.


----------



## stevelabny (Nov 12, 2005)

you order a slice of pizza "yolemmegettaslice"

or a whole pie "wewantalargepie"

i ask my friends if they want pizza...they say yes...and then i call and order a pie. or two or three pies. i would never actually say the word Pizza to the guy in the pizzeria. that would be unnecessary.


----------

